# Piranha Got Attacked



## Piranhakeeper23 (Oct 31, 2016)

So he was in with 3 other red bellies then I found him like this. I moved him from the 65 to a 10 gallon but what do I do next to better help him recover.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Damage is minimal... just give it some time.


----------

